# the bubble algae has taken over



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

I recently upgraded my lighting systemt from NO to HO T5 setup on a 29 tall salt. parameters are perfect, so no issues there. but it appears that with the increased wattage the algae is consuming things. i have noticed the small bubbles on the rocks and had turned off the lights for about two days and they "disappear". when i turn back on the lights after 12 hours they start to return. i have since been reducing the light exposure to 10 hours. i have a feeling that the skimmer is sucking in the bubbles and chopping them up. Not a good thing

Questions: can i continue to keep a healthy tank with the bubble algae?

Inhabs: emerald crab 1X, false clown, firefish, domino damsel, pep shrimp, 2 turbs, 1 scarlet

thanks for the help


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

when you say bubble algae are you talking green bubbles or something else? when you say water parameters are perfect are you saying no phosphates using a hanna meter or a test kit?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

is this the bubble algae you are refering to?









this algae is quite hard to get rid of! emeral crabs are known to eat it but that's no guarantee either. those crabs usually only eat those when they are small so you would have to physically remove the big ones by hand and not pop them because they release spores and multiply


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it seems the crabs pop them while they eat them so thats no remedy. i also feel it isnt a good idea to add something to get rid of something. 
even with a 0 phosphate reading there still might be one as this algae is just using it up, but it is actually there. 
what is your source water? tap or RO? are you overfeeding? how frequent/much are your water changes? the more info you can provide the better we can help to answer.

as reefsahoy mentioned it is a tough algae to get rid of but by eliminating high nitrates and phosphates it will help keep it in check.


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

I have seen no real color to the "bubble algae". i have seen once or twice what appears to be red slime algae with a small bubble attached. turned off the lights and they went away. 

as far as water level. no phosphates, 0 ammon and no2/no3. calcium 450ppm, kh 10, 78F, 1.021.ph 8.1


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

can you send the picture again?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

by what you are describing that it's got bubbles disappera then return after 12 hours of lights out. sounds like you got *Dinoflagellates *to get rid of it you got to turn off your lights for 3 days, leave the skimmer on. after 3 days it will be almost completely gone. you may have to repeat this a week or 2 later. you can google the above and read about it.

i doubt its bubble algae. if its brown, kinda mats, have tiny air bubbles some hanging on to string, or some under the mat then its dinoflagellates. especially if it looks like this.














here's a article on it http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.aquacon.com/images/DinoAlgae11.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.aquacon.com/saltwateraquariumalgaecontrol.html&usg=__WXW2ubShMspWtiyWpz1g9E3fMIU=&h=144&w=157&sz=12&hl=en&start=2&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=CcuM2wJJjHgKIM:&tbnh=89&tbnw=97&prev=/images%3Fq%3Daquarium%2Bdinoflagellate%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-us%26rlz%3D1I7ADFA_en%26tbs%3Disch:1

and get ro/di, phosphate remover, good water movement, skimmer etc.


----------

